# Shoal river, 12-22



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We tried Shoal this morning, it was slow for the most part but we did manage 7 bass and a big jack. Black and pink trick worm was the only thing they would bite. I kept a mess and cleaned them for the in laws, a early Christmas present.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice mess.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Please excuse my newby status to the area. So a Muskellunge is a Jack?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's not a muskie it's a southern pike (chain pickerel) they call them jacks down here.

They are full of small bones you can't see. You have to gash em & fry them crisp or grind them for fish balls. It's what Ive read I've never tried em.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/freshwater/chain-pickerel/

In my experience, they are a once in awhile fish to catch.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Uh, jcoss, either those are small bass or that is one mondo pickerel. Did you weigh it?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Uh, jcoss, either those are small bass or that is one mondo pickerel. Did you weigh it?


Ditto...Nice Jack! I believe the State record is around 7 lbs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> Ditto...Nice Jack! I believe the State record is around 7 lbs.


Can't be!!! I caught one when I was a kid that the tail drug the ground w/ the stringer wrapped around my grip on my bike... Didn't weigh him but he was probably close to that mark. We use to tear em up at this lake by my house in Pcola fishing fer em w/ small bream!!! I gave him to my adoptive grandparents who cooked em up!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

stc1993 said:


> That's not a muskie it's a southern pike (chain pickerel) they call them jacks down here.
> 
> They are full of small bones you can't see. You have to gash em & fry them crisp or grind them for fish balls. It's what Ive read I've never tried em.


They are fine eating fish. Not hard to learn how to clean and prepare for cooking. Sweet tasting. Excellent in my book.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

4.15 on the jack, so 5 lbs.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> They are fine eating fish. Not hard to learn how to clean and prepare for cooking. Sweet tasting. Excellent in my book.


Best tasting fish in the river if prepared correctly. That one had some big bones, had to do some major gashing...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That is a really nice jack, wow. Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> 4.15 on the jack, so 5 lbs.




Yes. I was taught to always round up to the next whole number!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yes. I was taught to always round up to the next whole number!


That's what makes a good fisherman. :thumbsup:


----------

